# Barista & co. Dripper



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

Picked up a ceramic coffee dripper by Barista & Co. for £5 from Homesense yesterday, seems pretty nice so looking forward to having a go once my Rave order has turned up.

Anybody have experience of them?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Looks like a clever coffee dripper? What's the inside like and is there a valve that allows you to hold the water in the top to prevent it from draining out?


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

No valve, pretty simple design just two holes at the bottom:









Maybe it won't drain as fast as the v60, but should be able to work with it.


----------

